# Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim



## A&BF (17. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich habe heute nacht Netze gestellt im Mechtersheimer Altrhein (gegenüber KKW Philippsburg).

Wir hatten dabei einen Graskarpfen von ca > 1 mtr dabei. Ist uns aber wieder rausgesprungen, da er nicht gut saß. Ich schätze, dass wenn man mit der einen Hand das Handgelenk der anderen ungreift (als erwachsene Person) und das in einem Oval vor sich streckt, etwa der Körperumfang gewesen sein muss. 

Gewicht zwischen 30 - 40 kg..

Also viel Spaß beim Aufspüren und beim Fang.

Nebenbei:
für die Zanderinteressierten: 1 Zander ... und der stand am Ufer
Für die Brachsenfischer: ~ 13


----------



## A&BF (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Das sind mir die Liebsten ....

109 Aufrufe und kein Kommentar.
Na vielleicht liegts daran, dass der Verfasser ein Berufsfischer ist
;-))

Oder was meint der Rest???


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



A&BF schrieb:


> Na vielleicht liegts daran, dass der Verfasser ein Berufsfischer ist.


 
Nabend,

Na gut , Berufsfischer sind wirklich selten des Anglers Liebling. Kommt gleich hinterm Kormoran.:q:q
Aber es liegt woh eher daran das das Thema wenig mit angeln zu tun hat. Außerdem gibt es auch wenig Graskarpfeninteressierte.
Noch was , 30-40 kg.....und das bei etwas über'n Meter..........das passt nicht so richtig.Steh da einwenig aufem Schlauch...Irgentwie sehn die Graser die ich kenn anders aus.........


----------



## interloper (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Ich denke statt kilo eher Pfund....
Sonst passt das nicht zu nem Graser


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Finde Graser schon interessant aber das ist weder mien Gewässer noch wäre ich an einem fisch interessiert der in nem Netz war und jetzt iwo rumschwimmt.


----------



## A&BF (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

na bitte, kommen doch ein paar Kommentare.

Zu meiner Abschätzung muss ich sagen, das ich den Fisch nur ein paar sekunden gesehen habe, bevor er sich verabschiedet hat. 
Und da war eben nur eine Schätzung möglich. Da ich aber vor kurzem etliche Welse mit ähnlichem Gewicht verfrachten musste, lag die Schätzung eben in dieser Nähe...

Aber jetzt nochmal zu euren Kommentaren. 
Warum hat das Thema nix mit Angelfischerei zu tun??
Ich poste regelmäßig in einem anderen Anglerforum, was geht und was nicht. Und dort sieht man mich (wohl zum größtenteil) nicht wie in der gleichen Hierarchiestufe wie den Komoran. Und wir geben uns sogar gegenseitig Tipps was funktionieren könnte und was nicht. 

In meinem Leben als Angler wäre ich froh gewesen, ich hätte mehr Tipps bekommen. Und es wäre mir sch..egal gewesen, ob der Tipp  von einem BF oder Anglerkollegen gewesen wäre.

Und jetzt wiederlege mir mal einer die Behauptung:
Je mehr wir aus dem gewässer (vorzugsweise Altrhein ) rausholen 
- Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße werden eingehalten - 
umso mehr fangen wir.

Da bin ich mal auf die Antworten gespannt.

Auf eine nette Diskussion und bis bald!


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



A&BF schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nochmal zu euren Kommentaren.
> Warum hat das Thema nix mit Angelfischerei zu tun??
> Ich poste regelmäßig in einem anderen Anglerforum, was geht und was nicht. Und dort sieht man mich (wohl zum größtenteil) nicht wie in der gleichen Hierarchiestufe wie den Komoran. Und wir geben uns sogar gegenseitig Tipps was funktionieren könnte und was nicht.



Sieh die Aussage oben nicht auf alle Angler bezogen an  Ich z.B. sehe Berufsfischer nicht als Kormorane o.ä. an!


----------



## A&BF (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Gerade hatte ich das noch kommentiert. Aber mit dem Thread ist mein Kommentar hinfällig, sorry hatte ich falsch verstanden. 

Deshalb zurückgezogen und neu geschrieben.


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Es ging um das Interesse an einem Einzelfisch  So meinte ich das.


----------



## A&BF (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Ah, ok, hab verstanden. Bei uns im Karlsruher Forum gibts ein paar Karpfensüchtige (neben den FliFi-Süchtigen -da bin ich nach 5 Jahren Sucht mitttlerweile wieder clean - und den Zanderverrückten), die für so ein Tipp dankbar sind. 

Ich dachte in dem Moment, als der Fisch sich verabschiedete nur, das wir für nen Angler ein Mords Spaß, den rauszuholen.

Und die weiteren Infos (Erfolge in der Tiefe etc.), stelle ich eben mal rein. Viellecht gibts ja ein paar interessierte.

Morgen gibts eventuell weitere Infos zu einem Gewässer gleich in der Nähe -  der Kollege ist gerade draußen und  Hat 3 - 4 Blätter gestellt.

Außerdem - an jeden, der  schon ein paar krebse gefangen hat. Ein  Biologe macht gerade seine  Doktorarbeit über invasive Krebse.  Jetzt die Aufforderung und bitte an die Angler am Rhein: Bitte meldet mal kurz unter dem Thread, wo ihr bereits die KALIKO-Krese schon gesichtet habt. Die Geschichte beginnt in Rastatt und ist mittlerweile bis nach Speyer gelangt. Wenns weitere Funde ( Die Krebse können hinter sich greifen - also nicht wie die CAMBER-Krebse, und außerdem vieeel agressiver) .  

Er wäre um Infos froh!

THX


----------



## MefoProf (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Moin,

ich begüsse es grundsätzlich, wenn Leute bereit sind ihr Wissen und ihre Erfahrungen zu teilen. Ansonsten brauch man sich auch gar nicht in einem Forum aufzuhalten. 

Ich habe auch nichts gegen Netzfischer, problematisch sind nur die schwarzen Schafe und davon gibt es hier in DK leider jede Menge. Da werden dann zB. illegal Netze während des Mefoaufstiegs über die gesamte Au gespannt usw. 

Aber auch unter den Anglern gibt es reichlich Zeitgenossen, die es mit den Bestimmungen nicht so genau nehmen und die zerstören auch sehr viel. 

Was mich jetzt aber mal interessiert: Was hättet ihr denn mit so einem Fisch gemacht?

Mit deiner These: Je mehr man rausholt, desto mehr fängt man kann ich nicht viel anfangen. Kannst du das vielleicht etwas vertiefen?


----------



## A&BF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

1.) Zu meiner These:

Je mehr man den Ertrag des Gewässers abschöpft, umso schneller wachsen die Fische nach und man kann den gleichen Ertrag im nächsten Jahr wieder abschöpfen.

Gilt jetzt mal nur für Altrheine u.ä.

Habe mich gerstern wieder mit einem Angler unterhalten, der auch sagte, dass man Gewässer wie die oben selbst als BF nicht "leerfischen" kann. Da aber viele Angler das glauben, wäre eine offene Diskussion vielleicht mal ganz hilfreich.

So und jetzt zur Verwertung.
Das hatte ich mir bei dem Karpfen auch mal einen Moment gedacht. 

3 Möglichkeiten: 

1.) Ich hätte ihn wohl mitgenommen, um eben den Ertrag abzuschöpfen. Dann hätte ich ihn wohl filetiert und selbst mal probiert (wobei das Probieren ziemlich lange gedauert hätte;-) 

2.) Ansonsten hätte ich ihn zu einem Fischlokal gebracht, wo er garantiert auch verwertet worden wäre. Oder

3.) Für einen "verrückten" Kleinteichbesitzer als Koialternative.


----------



## MefoProf (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Hallo, 

ich stimme dir zu, dass es wohl nicht möglich ist alleine mit Netz/Reuse/Angel ein Gewässer leerzufischen. Ich denke aber, dass es durchaus möglich ist, einen Bestand so weit zu dezimieren, dass ein ertragreiches Fischen kaum mehr möglich ist. 

Bei so einer Fragestellung kommt es natürlich auch sehr auf den Gewässertyp und unzählige weitere Faktoren an. 

Sicher ist aber, dass Fische über ein phänomenales Wachstum vermögen. Das Wachstum wird in der Regel überwiegend durch das Nahrungsangebot/Temperatur begrenzt. Insofern denke ich, dass an deiner These zumindest etwas wahres dran ist.
Ich kenne das Gewässer in dem du fischt nicht und kann deshalb nicht viel zu deinem speziellen Fall sagen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es so ist, wie du es schilderst. Denn irgendwie wirst du ja zu deiner These gekommen sein.


----------



## A&BF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Cool 240 Aufrufe und nur wir 3 diskutieren.

Entweder sind das lauter gelangweilte Surfer, die sich jedes neue Posting reizerren oder ....

Jetzt mal Finger weg voin der Maus und ran an die Tasten.
Die Meinung ist wichtig.

Und zu den Krebsen hat auch noch keiner wasgepostet (wenigstens dazu könnte man was schreiben, weil das Thema brandaktuell ist)
Denn die Viecher breiten sich immer weiter nach norden aus und machen die Camber platt. Und nicht nur die Camber ... Interessant sind die Vermehrungsraten und der Hunger, den die Viecher entwickeln.


----------



## bennie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Ich angel halt ganz woanders und habe mit Berufsfischern nix zu tun


----------



## A&BF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

...nee bennie, 
dich hab ich doch auch gar nicht gemeint. Ich meinte die restlichen 200 Leutchen, die das Thema angeklickt haben.
und seit meinem letztet posting sind schon wieder 50 dazugekommen...

Da muss doch einer vom Rhein darunter gewesen sein, der sich an dem Thema beteiligen könnte.. oder?

Axel


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Hallo Axel,



Axel schrieb:


> ........ Und dort sieht man mich (wohl zum größtenteil) nicht wie in der gleichen Hierarchiestufe wie den Komoran. ..........


Nanu , beleidigt??Oder nur verwundert?Dabei hatte ich doch extra 2 von denen hier --> hinter meiner Aussage geschrieben. Und das dein Berufsstand nicht nur   Freunde hat , ist dir sicher auch klar. Außerdem wollt ich die Vorlage ( *Na vielleicht liegts daran, dass der Verfasser ein Berufsfischer ist )* nicht ungenutzt stehen lassen:m#6.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



A&BF schrieb:


> 1.) Zu meiner These:
> 
> Je mehr man den Ertrag des Gewässers abschöpft, umso schneller wachsen die Fische nach und man kann den gleichen Ertrag im nächsten Jahr wieder abschöpfen.
> 
> ...


 

das problem ist nur wenn ihr abschöpft, egal ob Mechtersheimer, berghäuser, reffenthal, Otterstädter und grießhaber, alles ziemlich leergefegt ist, das nächste waren die schonzeiten, Verband macht ab 1.2. der BF braucht sich nicht dran zu halten, auch komisch oder???
was das leerfegen betrifft:
der Griesshaber ist von seiner struktur recht "kantik" von daher schlüpfen die ein oder anderen Fische mal eben nicht in die Maschen sondern durch dieselbigen. habe schon von eurer Gilde gesehen die mit ketten gerasselt haben und ca 1000m Netzte gestellt hatten, auch Elektro wurde gefischt ohnr dass jemand von der bezirksregierung dabei war. (kann es leider nicht Beweisen wer es war da kein foto) ist aber so....
Die These mit dem abwachsen ist ja wunderbar...es müssen halt aber auch noch einige Laichfische da sein (Waller sind hier nicht unbedingt gemeint). ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich wenn ich sage dass dass ihr durch diverse praktiken wie oben erwähnt, den Angler ein dorn im Auge seid. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht das sei mal dahingestellt, aber du hast ja jetzt die Möglichkeit diesen vorwurf zu entkräften, und ich bin froh endlich ,maljemand dran zu haben der auch mal butter bei die fische bringt und mal reinen Wein einschenkt.
ich finde es andersrum auch nicht o,k. dass ihr immer geschädigt werdet wo es nur mögl. ist (Netze werden zerschnitten, Boote geklaut usw.) muss ich auch mal gesagt haben. Es sollte doch vielmehr so sein, dass wir Hobbyangler und ihr BFischer besser zusammenarbeiten sollten. Dazu muss das konkurenzdenken wech und es müsste wesentl. mehr aufklärung von eurer Seite, durch wen auch immer, erfolgen. Freue mich schon auf ne Antwort und so Gott will auch mal ein treffen in freier Wildbahn:m
ahäm zwecks Austausch von Infos


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

p.s.
ich geh auch gerne mal mit Dir um mir das mal wirklich in natura anzuschauen und vor allem um Infos auszutauschen, lasse mich gerne überzeugen, wenns denn so ist.


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> 
> Nanu , beleidigt??Oder nur verwundert?Dabei hatte ich doch extra 2 von denen hier --> hinter meiner Aussage geschrieben. Und das dein Berufsstand nicht nur   Freunde hat , ist dir sicher auch klar. Außerdem wollt ich die Vorlage ( *Na vielleicht liegts daran, dass der Verfasser ein Berufsfischer ist )* nicht ungenutzt stehen lassen:m#6.



Hi Gunnar, nee nee hatte es auch so verstanden;-)


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das problem ist nur wenn ihr abschöpft, egal ob Mechtersheimer, berghäuser, reffenthal, Otterstädter und grießhaber, alles ziemlich leergefegt ist, das nächste waren die schonzeiten, Verband macht ab 1.2. der BF braucht sich nicht dran zu halten, auch komisch oder???
> was das leerfegen betrifft:
> der Griesshaber ist von seiner struktur recht "kantik" von daher schlüpfen die ein oder anderen Fische mal eben nicht in die Maschen sondern durch dieselbigen. habe schon von eurer Gilde gesehen die mit ketten gerasselt haben und ca 1000m Netzte gestellt hatten, auch Elektro wurde gefischt ohnr dass jemand von der bezirksregierung dabei war. (kann es leider nicht Beweisen wer es war da kein foto) ist aber so....
> Die These mit dem abwachsen ist ja wunderbar...es müssen halt aber auch noch einige Laichfische da sein (Waller sind hier nicht unbedingt gemeint). ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich wenn ich sage dass dass ihr durch diverse praktiken wie oben erwähnt, den Angler ein dorn im Auge seid. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht das sei mal dahingestellt, aber du hast ja jetzt die Möglichkeit diesen vorwurf zu entkräften, und ich bin froh endlich ,maljemand dran zu haben der auch mal butter bei die fische bringt und mal reinen Wein einschenkt.
> ...



Hai Rainer, dass keine Laichfische mehr da sind kann ich (und wie immer nur für meine Parson und meine direkten Mitpächter gesprochen) nicht bestätigen. Denn wir fischen ja immer mit 55 + Maschenweite. Wurde ja auch von der SGD so vorgegeben und ist gängige Mascheweite. Meistens fischen wir mit 55 und 60. da in der Alterspyramide bei guter Bewirtschaftung nach oben hin die Menge "dünner" wird, legen wir nur selten 100er oder noch größere (das sind dann Thunfischnetze für Waller. Und da 55 und 60 nur Zander fängt, die immer über 55 cm liegen, ist ne Vermehrung immer garantiert. Somit können wir ein Gewässer nicht nachhaltig schädigen. Und die Zander und Hechte, die größer sind, werden wohl eher von der Anglern gefangen, als von den BF.

Wie euer Verband die Schonzeiten regelt, hab ich null einfluss drauf. wir halten uns an die gesetzlichen und  fischen nach ende der Zanderschonzeit meistens dann auch  erst mal auf Aal. Ich habe erst vor 3-4 Wochen wieder mit Zanderfischen begonne, da sich das Wasser gerade dazu angeboten hat und dieses Jahr auch ein sehr besch..denes Aaljahr war.

Zum elektrisch fischen. jaja dieses Gerücht mit dem alleine Fischen kursiert und sollte dringlichst belegt werden, damitman mal was in den Händen hat. Denn grundsätzlich sollte ein Vertreter der Behörde dabei sein. Und ganz alleine E-Fischen ist sowieso illegal. Also nächstes mal Foto oder Handy raus und direkt vor Ort abliuchten.

II Auch zum Thema E-Fischen:Uns werdet Ihr wohl nie beim Elektrisch fischen beobachten können, da wir das E-Fischen nicht als traditionelle Fischerei betrachten und auch das Verfahren und die Wirkung auf die Biozönose im Blockwurf nicht unterschätzen wollen. Die Überlegung ist bloß: Wenn dir pro Jahr ca 15 - 20 Reusen a 30 € geklaut werden, bist du leicht dazu verleitet, doch umzustellen, da der wirtschaftliche Schaden hierbei wesentlich geringer ist ..... 

Das mit dem Angebot mitzugehen, will ich gerne aufgreifen. Da ich ja schon gelesen habe, dass du irgendwo zwischen Wörth und Speyer fischst, wäre mal ein gemeinsamer Fischzug kein Problem. Am Besten ne PM an mich mit Tel-Nr und ich melde mich.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Yoshi (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



A&BF schrieb:


> 1.) Zu meiner These:
> 
> *Je mehr man den Ertrag des Gewässers abschöpft, umso schneller wachsen die Fische nach und man kann den gleichen Ertrag im nächsten Jahr wieder abschöpfen.*
> Gilt jetzt mal nur für Altrheine u.ä.
> ...



Sorry, aber selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.....#d

Ob der Verfasser wirklich ein Berufsfischer ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln...Und ja, falls es ihm wie Anfangs des Threads erwähnt stört das so wenige Antworten kommen und andere Anglerforen doch viel besser sind... was hält ihn dann noch hier?


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.....#d


 
Genau! Voll der Schwachsinn ohne Kommentar und Stellung zu beziehen. Das ist die Basis einer sachlichen Diskussion. Da wäre es doch netter gewesen, du hättest Dich weiter im Dunkeln aufgehalten. 

Und wahrscheinlich  zu deinem größten Graus: Der Berufsfischer hat das auch noch studiert .....


----------



## Yoshi (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



A&BF schrieb:


> Genau! Voll der Schwachsinn ohne Kommentar und Stellung zu beziehen. Das ist die Basis einer sachlichen Diskussion. *Da wäre es doch netter gewesen, du hättest Dich weiter im Dunkeln aufgehalten. *
> Und wahrscheinlich  zu deinem größten Graus: Der Berufsfischer hat das auch noch studiert .....



Das hättest du wohl gerne...anderer Leute Meinung kannst du wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptieren...und oh, entschuldig, du hast studiert...bist du jetzt was besonderes?|kopfkrat

_Voll der Schwachsinn ohne Kommentar und Stellung zu beziehen._ Was ist den das für ein Deutsch...?


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Das hättest du wohl gerne...anderer Leute Meinung kannst du wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptieren...und oh, entschuldig, du hast studiert...bist du jetzt was besonderes?|kopfkrat
> 
> _Voll der Schwachsinn ohne Kommentar und Stellung zu beziehen._ Was ist den das für ein Deutsch...?


 
juijuijui, wird hier ein Ton angeschlagen.

Also, ich akzeptiere doch deine Meinung. Bloß wenn man öffentlich ein Urteil wie dieses abgibt, sollte doch wenigstens für den interessierten Leser eine kleine "Urteilsbegründung" folgen.#h

und vielen Dank für einen Hinweis, dass ich einen Satz durch Copy paste geshreddert habe. Ich denke aber, dass der Sinn noch einigermaßen zu erkennen war. Da dieser Thread aber nun von dir nun zum "Hochdeutschthread" erhoben wurde, halte ich den Hinweis, dass bei "entschuldig" wohl ein "e" fehlt, für unablässig.:g 

Könnte ich noch eine Begründung für das "Schwachsinn"-Urteil bekommen. #u


----------



## Yoshi (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

_Könnte ich noch eine Begründung für das "Schwachsinn"-Urteil bekommen. _

Wenn du dafür noch eine Begründung brauchst...:c
Lies dir doch mal genau durch, was du hier für Thesen von dir gibst...#q. Ist schon klar, Fische, die abgefischt wurden, reproduzieren sich dann um so mehr...Für mich klingt das alles ganz nach Fake.

Und selbst wenn, also ein Berufsfischer, der uns Anglern Tips geben will wo welche Fische zu holen sind…..wer`s glaubt.
Apropos Altrhein, diese „Tips“ werden dann mit Sicherheit auch von den Gruppen der „menschlichen Kormorane“ gelesen,  die ja vor allem am Rhein häufig anzutreffen sind und sich einen Dreck um Schonmaße etc. halten…
Aber bitte, wenn es das ist, was du willst....


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _Könnte ich noch eine Begründung für das "Schwachsinn"-Urteil bekommen. _
> 
> Wenn du dafür noch eine Begründung brauchst...:c
> Lies dir doch mal genau durch, was du hier für Thesen von dir gibst...#q. Ist schon klar, Fische, die abgefischt wurden, reproduzieren sich dann um so mehr...Für mich klingt das alles ganz nach Fake.
> ...


 
na, das sind doch Argumente über die sich diskutieren lässt:

Erst mal zu den Anglertipps: Warum soll ich's nicht machen? Die Tipps beziehen sich ja nie auf Tiere, die sich gerade in Schonzeit befinden oder zu klein sind. Wenn ich jedoch Fische an bestimmten repräsentativen Stellen fange (Tiefe, Temperatur, Beschaffenheit) dann kann es doch für einen Angler nur hilfreich sein, das zu wissen. Und jemand, der gerne Brachsen fängt ist mir kein Dorn im Auge. Und für die wenigen Zander sind auch nicht Angler oder BF schuld. Und die menschlichen Kormorane ... naja, erstens lesen die wohl weniger hier in diesem Forum und wenn, ... dann fangen sie wenigstens mal maßige Fische. Aber mehr oder weniger fangen die durch mich auch nicht.


So und nun zur Bestandsfrage. Wie geschrieben fangen wir Zander und Hecht über 55-60 cm. Jetzt soll sich die Frage stellen, wieso sich die Fische nicht mehr vermehren können? Es sind doch noch genügend da (40 -55, man beachte, dass die Schonzeitenregel ja dafür da ist, dass jeder Fisch mindestens einmal abgelaicht hat).

Und bezüglich der Produktivität ist klar, dass die Fische unter den Umständen gut abwachsen.


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

also,
ich befische eigentlich genau die gleiche Strecke
hauptsächlich Berghäuser, mechtersheimer, reffenthal von daher kenne ich kmich diesbezüglich aus. Wenn ich ein Handy bzw. Digicam dabei gehabt hätte, glaube mir das Foto vom Elektrofischen wäre bei der zuständigen Behörde! Die Schonzeiten des verbandes waren damals angeblich mit der Bez.regierung abgesprochen, hat aber irgendwie nicht hingehauen, ist ja letztendlich auch wurscht.
Ich persönlich sehe auch nicht gerne wenn Plätze gepostet werden. Ich bin der Meinung das "erarbeiten" von Fisch, macht das eigentlich Angeln mit Rute aus. Ferner beschwört man unter Umständen durch bekanntgabe solcher Plätze den Angeltourismus. Ich bin der Meinung wo wasser ist gibts auch Fisch nur finden muss man ihn, was wiederum heisst man muss sich ein paar gedanken machen.
Zu geklauten reusen, kaputte netze usw.
ich bin viel und auch Nachts am Wasser, ich kenne die Misstände und Verurteile das klauen/zerstören oder was auch immer mit netzen und Reussen gemacht wird. Ich stelle dsich jetzt aber mal in den Augen der Angler dar.
Die BF machen alles leer, glaubs nur der nimmt alles mit was im netz hängt, was der net schafft schafft der Kormoran so und so ähnlich lauten die Kommentare der Hobbyangler über Eure Zunft. Deshalb sprach ich auch davon, es braucht dringends Aufklärung.
Im übrigen gerade diejenigen die solche Schelte betreiben sind dann diejenigen die mit lebendem Köfi den zandern nachjagen, bei einem biss dann ewig warten und dann den 40iger mitnehmen da der haken ganz tief saß und durch das herausdoktern eben dieses haken er ja anfing zu bluten und eh verrecken würde, oder noch besser die Ausrede...
wenn ich den jetzt wieder reinwerfe holt ih n der BF....
ich nehme an du weißt selbst darüber bescheid. Alle jammern und klagen, ich wiederum muss gestehen, das ich sehr viel unter 45iger am haken habe und das steigert sich irgendwie von jahr zu Jahr, aber auch die großen waren dieses jahr schon richtig gut. Vielleicht ist ja doch was dran an deiner Theorie, nur wie das funzen soll weiß ich nicht, denn Nahrung und Platz haben die Burschen eh, nicht wie in einem begrezten raum, das kannst du mir aber mal bei einer Ausfahrt erklären und nochwas ich finde es erst mal gut dass du zumindest den versuch startest sich mit uns Deinen "Feinden" auseinaderzusetzen. Jeden Hobbyangler den du überzeugen kannst der wird das auch so weitergeben, wird zwar ein schwieriger und unter Umständen ein langer zeitraum aber ein Anfang wäre schon mal gemacht und vor allem wenn die Fänge nicht schlechter werden würden es die leute auch schnallen dass dem so ist.
PN ist unterwegs


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> also,
> ich befische eigentlich genau die gleiche Strecke
> hauptsächlich Berghäuser, mechtersheimer, reffenthal von daher kenne ich kmich diesbezüglich aus. Wenn ich ein Handy bzw. Digicam dabei gehabt hätte, glaube mir das Foto vom Elektrofischen wäre bei der zuständigen Behörde! Die Schonzeiten des verbandes waren damals angeblich mit der Bez.regierung abgesprochen, hat aber irgendwie nicht hingehauen, ist ja letztendlich auch wurscht.
> Ich persönlich sehe auch nicht gerne wenn Plätze gepostet werden. Ich bin der Meinung das "erarbeiten" von Fisch, macht das eigentlich Angeln mit Rute aus. Ferner beschwört man unter Umständen durch bekanntgabe solcher Plätze den Angeltourismus. Ich bin der Meinung wo wasser ist gibts auch Fisch nur finden muss man ihn, was wiederum heisst man muss sich ein paar gedanken machen.
> ...


 
Tja das mit den Untermaßigen ist so ne sache. Wenn ich nen Untermaßigen hab, ist das absoluter Zufall. Denn wie gesagt sind durch die Maschenweiten die Fanggrößen nahezu festgelegt. 55 mm (Knoten zu Knoten) fängt etwa 55-65 cm große Zander. Ist ne Formel hintendran, die sich nach Körperumfang und Länge errechnet. Und wenn mal einer drinhängt (Hatte ich bisher kein einziges mal , denn das eine mal hatte der Zander gerade noch maß ~48 - 50) dann ist er mit dem Maul quer in die Maschen gefahren. Bloß arbeiten die dann so stark, dass die dann meistens am nächsten morgen tot sind. Aber dieser eine Fisch hat dann wirklich keine Auswirkung auf den Bestand.

Was natürlich zu kritisieren ist, sind die Backfischnetze, da dort tatsächlich in den Kinderstuben geräubert wird. Deshalb haben wir auch von Amts wegen eine Genehmigungspflicht. Mach ich und meine Pachtkollegen auch nicht, denn wer wildert denn schon freiwillig in der Kinderstube und macht sich den Nachwuchs futsch? Das kannst du nur machen, wo du ne Biomasseregulierung vor hast. Dann ist das aber mit der Behörde abgestimmt und der Zweck "heiligt" die Mittel. Wir sind nun mal nicht mehr in den 70 Jahren, wo die eingeleitete sch..e für Massenfisch sorgte und "Kormoran" nur als eine gute Hakenfirma bekannt war.

Und das mit den Orten posten versuche ich so weit formuliert wie möglich zu machen. Denn z:b. der Mechtersheimer ist groß und weit. und andere Postings halte ich eher so, dass ich die örtlichen Ggegebenheiten beschreibe. Dann kann sich jeder überlegen, ob an seinem Wasser es ähnlich aussieht und er auch SO fischen will. denn ich dachte bis vor kurzem auch, dass die Zander jetzt noch eher in der Tiefe stehen. Ist aber auch nicht so. Und nach den Postings aus Karlsruhe sind im Strom eh mehr zu holen als in den Nebengewässern (ist aber auch nur meine Ableitung;-)))


----------



## erich17 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Also ich  hab mich jetzt durchgelesen.

Als erstes muss ich sagen, was mir extrem auffällt und eigentlöich ein wenig stört ist wirklich die Art und Weise wie hier mitenander umgegangen wird  , auch der Ton wie er angeschlagen wird ist mir ein wenig schleierhaft und entspricht eigentlich nicht meinem Niveau.

Jeder hat seinen Beruf - der eine ist halt Berufsfischer ( der bei den Anglern einen schlechten Ruf hat - a) weil er alles grosse mit dem Netz herausfischt b) weil die meisten dieser Zunft dem Angler gegenüber schlecht gelaunt sind - warum auch immer ??? - und deshalb wird der Berufsfischer dem Angler gegenüber mit dem Kormoran gleichgesetzt !)

Aber jetzt zur Diskussion.

Ein wenig gewundert habe ich mich auch nach der Frage was er mit dem riesen Graskarpfen gemacht hätte. Hmmm, eigentlich richtig gewusst hat er es auch nicht - und das ist ganz schlecht , wenn ein Beruifsfischer nicht weiss was er mit einem Fisch machen soll !!!

Und jetzt kommt meine Erklärung zum Berufsfischer:

Dieser lebt vom Fischfang - Punkt aus !!! Und weil es da ums Geld verdienen geht , denke ich , ist es ihm einerseits auch ziemlich egal ob da nun ein paar grosse Fische mehr oder weniger übrig bleiben. Denn er sagt ja selbst, dass nächstes Jahr wieder genug  vorhanden ist. Also schöpft er ab was das Wasser hergibt. Und das steht in keiner guten Symbiose zum "Spass-Fischer" der ja nur mit dem Fang des Fisches seinen Spass haben will, vielleicht auch ab und zu einen vertilgt.

In Russland geschah die letzten 10 Jahre genau das selbe . Die Leute müssen halt jetzt Leider immer weitere Strecken fahren um überhaupt überleben zu können - die haben es geschafft alles leer zu fischen !!!!

Erich17


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

ich hab mal nen graser gesehn der war 1,20 meter!
der hatte 35 pfund!
er war normal genährt....
1 meter=30 - 40 kilo????? NEIN!!!

es kann sein das man sich mal ein bisschen verschätzt!
is nit bös gemeint!

beispiel:
in unserem forum hat jemand ein bild von einem spiegler reingesetzt! angeblich war er 74cm lang und 15 kilo schwer!
dort kamen auch sehr viele kommentare das es nit stimmt!
ich denke mal das der angler auf seiner waage auf englische pfund geguckt hat!


aber nochmal zum graser!
es kann sein das du dich einfach in der länge geirrt hast!
vielleicht war er auch 1.30 meter....kann ja sein wenn du ihn nur einpaar sekunden gesehen hast! denn kommt das gewicht schon eher hin!

greetz


----------



## slowhand (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

@A&BF:

Was bitte schön ist "die Wirkung auf die Biozönose im Blockwurf" |kopfkrat ???


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



erich17 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich jetzt durchgelesen.
> 
> Als erstes muss ich sagen, was mir extrem auffällt und eigentlöich ein wenig stört ist wirklich die Art und Weise wie hier mitenander umgegangen wird , auch der Ton wie er angeschlagen wird ist mir ein wenig schleierhaft und entspricht eigentlich nicht meinem Niveau.
> 
> ...


 
Jaja der Graskarpfen,.... wie gesagt, ich hätte ihn wohl mitgenommen.Bloß ob ich ihn selbst verwertet hätte, kann ich nicht sagen (da ich bisher wenig Gaumenfreuden an Karpfen hatte). Also höchstwahrscheinlich hätte ich ihn dann verkauft.

Zu den russischen Fischern kann ich leider nix sagen, da ich die Hintergründe nicht kenne. Jedoch - hält man sich an Schonzeiten - und hat man keine anderen, den Bestand beeinflussenden Parameter, so kann man davon ausgehen, dass man jährlich, ohne den Bestand zu schaden, einen festen Betrag an Fischen abschöpfen kann. (Wenn ich natürlich Fressfeinde habe, die bereits 20 cm lange Zander und Hechte in sehr großem Ausmaß dezimieren, kann ich auch als BF nur zuschauen.*)

Es geht aber bei der BF-ei nicht nur ums Geld sondern auch um die sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung der gepachteten Gewässer!




*Nebenbei zum Thema Kormoran bemerkt:
Was mich immer wieder wundert ist die große Menge an Anglern und der geringen Wirkung auf die Dezimierung der Kormorane. 

1 Million Wählerstimmen (~ Anzahl der Angler die ein vernüftige Lösung gerne sehen würden) plus die der Angehörigen können doch etwas ausrichten. Tun sie ber nicht, oder nur bedingt. Und kein Verband erreicht ein einheitliches nationales Auftreten aller Angler und BF (wohl zuviel Interessenkonflikte). Da arbeiten die Bodenseefischer, dort die Bayern und wieder woanders ein anderer Verband. Auf der anderen Seite alles schön strukturiert: Der Nabu veröffentlicht einen Artikel nach dem anderen und der Angler rutscht immer mehr ins Dunkle. Dann kommen die normalen Naturschützer und aus die Maus. Was bleibt ist das Bild des Anglers, der müllhinterlassend das Wassergetier terrorisiert und die armen Fische fängt. Und gegenseitig (A - BF) wird auch noch ordentlich draufgehauen;-))


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



> Je mehr wir aus dem gewässer (vorzugsweise Altrhein ) rausholen
> - Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße werden eingehalten -
> umso mehr fangen wir.



Ja klaaaar, aber sicher. Drum ist ja auch in den Gewässern an denen noch nie jemand gefischt hat (auf welche Art auch immer) am wenigsten drin (haha). Solche gibts nicht mehr viele weltweit, aber einige schon.
Allein nach dem Satz ist mir schon die Lust vergangen auf eine Diskussion.

(btw.: den Ball zurückspielen geht nicht, ich entnehme keinen Fisch ausser verletzte und ich darf das auch in Frankreich)

Ich möchte auch noch sagen, dass ich nichts gegen Berufsfischerei (vernünftig betrieben) habe und auch nicht gegen Angler die ihre Fische mitnehmen. Mir ist nur der Satz komisch aufgestossen.


----------



## slowhand (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



A&BF schrieb:


> Es geht aber bei der BF-ei nicht nur ums Geld sondern auch um die sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung der gepachteten Gewässer!



Das glaube ich Dir auf's Wort. Es sägt sich ja niemand den Ast ab, auf dem er sitzt.
Habe aber auch sonst keine Probleme mit BFn. Erstens gibt es bei uns keine, und zweitens ist das ja euer Beruf, meist mit langer Familientradition und strengen Auflagen.
Viel schlimmer finde ich die Leute, die hier auf Bf schimpfen und heute abend das Schlemmerfilet oder die Fischstäbchen aus der Industrie essen. Da wird nämlich richtig geplündert, dagegen sind wir hier alle harmlose Schäfchen... Zumindest die meisten von uns, Idioten gibt's überall. Leider.


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja klaaaar, aber sicher. Drum ist ja auch in den Gewässern an denen noch nie jemand gefischt hat (auf welche Art auch immer) am wenigsten drin (haha). Solche gibts nicht mehr viele weltweit, aber einige schon.
> Allein nach dem Satz ist mir schon die Lust vergangen auf eine Diskussion.


 
Aber darüber nachgedacht hattest du schon. Bloß bist du auf keinen gescheiten Nenner gekommen. 

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass wenn die These stimmt, dann alle mit 50 Hechten Pro jahr und Gewässer nach Hause laufen.  
Bloß wird - nach aufgestellter These, um die diskutiert werden soll - die Bestandskurve verändert. Alte und große Fische raus. Dadurch werden mehr kleine produziert (Kormoran ausgeblendet).  Das bedeutet, dass der Bestand oben einen kleineren Zipfel aufweist und nach unten dafür breiter wird. :q

Und, dazu ne Meinung?#h

PS: zu den menschenvergessenen Seen gibts ne Untersuchung. Die scan ich ein und häng sie dran. Hilft später vielleicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Wenn es um Fleischertrag pro Jahr geht dann hast Du sicher Recht.
Nur darum gehts mir überhaupt nicht und vielen anderen Anglern auch nicht.
Fischgewässer mit gutem Bestand (auch an Kapitalen) sind volkswirtschaftlich sehr wertvoll. Ein kapitaler Fisch im Gewässer der für Angler "da ist" bringt weit mehr ein als ein von einem Berufsfischer entnommener. Wenns schon nur um Wirtschaftlichkeit geht.
Berufsfischerei ist ein Auslaufmodell.

Nochmal: ich hab nichts gegen Berufsfischer, ich kenn sogar einen persönlich, mit dem unterhalte ich mich hin und wieder. Der sagt das auch.
Der entnimmt pro Woche 1 Tonne (meist Weissfisch) an einem Gewässer an dem sehr wenig gefangen wird. Sind auch immer mal grosse Zander mit dabei. Mit denen züchtet er oft Nachwuchs den er dann besetzt, eigentlich nur den Anglern zuliebe, er will die Weissfische. Der hat so ne Fischfrikadellenproduktion 
Ist ein netter Mensch, wie gesagt: ich hab nichts gegen Berufsfischer, aber vernünftig ists in der Regel nicht.

An der Untersuchung bin ich extrem interessiert.
Ich kenn da einige Seen in Frankreich die sind komplett gesperrt für die Fischerei, da stehen die Meterhechte drin, die kannst zählen vom Ufer aus. Hammermässig


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

stehen graskarpfen nicht unter naturschutz!
bei uns ist es pflicht sie wieder zurück zusetzten


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn es um Fleischertrag pro Jahr geht dann hast Du sicher Recht.
> Nur darum gehts mir überhaupt nicht und vielen anderen Anglern auch nicht.
> Fischgewässer mit gutem Bestand (auch an Kapitalen) sind volkswirtschaftlich sehr wertvoll. Ein kapitaler Fisch im Gewässer der für Angler "da ist" bringt weit mehr ein als ein von einem Berufsfischer entnommener. Wenns schon nur um Wirtschaftlichkeit geht.
> Berufsfischerei ist ein Auslaufmodell.
> ...



Und genauso ist es auch im Beispiel. Es hat eine Menge an nichtwachsenden großen Fischen drin. Und sonst nix.
Aber ich persönlich finnde es besser, wenn jeder (Angler wie BF) was abbekommt. Und da sind sehr viele Fische mittleren Alters zum Abschöpfen doch besser.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Hi Axel,


> Aber ich persönlich finnde es besser, wenn jeder (Angler wie BF) was abbekommt. Und da sind sehr viele Fische mittleren Alters zum Abschöpfen doch besser.


Und genau hier haste einen Grund genannt warum du für viele der Angelfeind Nr.2 bist.*LOL*
Als Angler will ich Big-Fisch!!Und du willst son Mischmasch von allen Größen. Böser BF...ganz böser....


----------



## A&BF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

oh jaaah, ich fühl mich auch schon ganz böse...



 :q​


----------



## A&BF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Jaaa super, 

ich scan extra für die Diskussion was ein und der liebe Herr verbrunst sich einfach, oder???
 |kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Nene ich bin da!!
Muss aber ja auch mal fischen gehn 

Genau wie es im Artikel steht so kenne ich es auch. In abgeschlossenen Gewässern zumindest. In Strömen siehts anders aus, aber die sind noch seltener unberührt.
Alles klar, lag ich wohl nicht so falsch!
Was mich allerdings überrascht hat: dass die tatsächlich wenig Nachwuchs zeugen, ich hatte eher damit gerechnet dass der Nachwuchs nicht durchkommt. Und laut Artikel lag das nicht an mangelndem Nahrungsangebot.
Hoher "Frassdruck" durch wen auch immer führt also zu mehr Laich. Das ist genau das was ein Bekannter von mir auch behauptet hat, wir haben in unseren 12ha See gut Raubfischbestand aufgebaut inkl. Welse, seitdem haben wir auch mehr Friedfische. Vorher haben die kaum Bestand aufgebaut. Von Anglern wird da nicht viel entnommen nämlich. Unser Gewässerwart hat ihn für verrückt erklärt und sich gesträubt gehabt, aber es hat funktioniert.
Ich bin übrigens auch schon zufrieden wenn ihr den einen oder anderen Kapitalen für uns übriglasst 
Danke fürs Einscannen!


----------



## A&BF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

ahhhhh shit. jetzt hatte ich ne riesenlatte an Beitrag geschrieben und bin auf "Zurück" ... alles weg.

Aber noch mal rekonstruiert: 

jaja die Gewässerwarte ... (Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) ... da hats auch ein paar schwarze Schafe drunter. Da wird halt einfach mal gemacht, ohne die Zusammenhänge und möglichen Folgen zu kennen ...

Da gibts viele, die nicht mal zwischen Produktion und Ertrag unterscheiden können... Und geschweige denn Primärproduktion Nahrungskette erklären können (das muss ein "NormaloAngler" auch nicht unbedingt wissen, ein GW aber m.E. schon!) ... Da wird einfach besetzt, wenn es "zu wenig" Fische hat.  

Nun aber mal zu eurem See (wahrscheinlich ein Baggersee (ist der bei Oberrimsingen?)) Ob da die Welse ne richtige Entscheidung waren ist zu diskutieren. *Wenns* also ein Baggersee ist und  *wenns* auch noch Aale gab, dann dürften die in den nächsten Jahren wohl Mangelware werden. Denn in so einem Strukturlosen Gewässer wie nem Baggersee werden die von den Welsen weggeknallt wie Rehe auf nem leeren Kaufhaus-Parkplatz. Hechte oder wennnoch gebaggert wird, Zander, sind da die bessere Alternative, da die sich mehr auf den Weißfischbestand konzentrieren und je nach Gewässertyp auf die Gegegenheiten anpassen. Ist die Baggerei zu ende, so nimmt auch der Zander ab und der Hecht kommt wieder besser durch (Klarwasser). Natürlich auch nur dann wenn die restlichen Parameter wieder passen (Gelege, Pflanzen, Nahrung etc).

Die Welse wieder rausbekommen??? Würde ich mal sagen: Keine Chance oder ihr pumpt die Grube leer;-)) Wie gesagt, Abfischen und alle Fische rausholen ist nicht. Da bleiben immer ein paar zurück...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Hallo Axel,

nein ist nicht der See in Oberrimsingen. Baggerweiher ist richtig, die Grösse ist 12ha, aber strukturschwach ist er nicht. Die maximale Tiefe beträgt 35 Meter, er geht aber auch bis 1 Meter hoch. Das wechselt sehr schnell und häufig, der Boden ist sozusagen wie Berg und Tal (blödes Glossar). Gebaggert wird noch.
Es waren so gut wie gar keine Raubfische drin ne Weile lang. Dann kamen einige Hechte dazu die sich sehr schön vermehrt haben. Letztes Jahr hatte ich schon einen mit knapp 10 Kilo. Die stehen natürlich bis ca. 10 Meter Tiefe mehr im krautigen.
Zander wurden gaaanz viel früher mal besetzt, es waren auch welche drin die sich sogar vermehrten. Die letzten Jahre wurde besetzt mit Zandern, sie kommen gut klar auch mit den Hechten, die Zander stehen mehr im tiefen Kiesbereich (nicht immer).
Das mit den Welsen ist kein Problem, es sind nur 3 Stück, alle über 2 Meter. Dazu noch so 8 Stück mit nem guten Meter jeweils. Fortpflanzen tun sie sich nicht, es sollten alles Weibchen sein. Die sind schon ewig drin, kein Nachwuchs.
Wie gesagt: die ganzen Raubfische haben dem See sehr gut getan, der Gewässerwart würde am liebsten dauernd (wenigstens Bach-)Forellen besetzen (wie du sagtest), wir lassen ihn aber nicht. Seit die Raubfische drin sind gibts plötzlich viel mehr Rotaugen, Brassen und Lauben als früher. Auch die Barsche kommen wieder hoch. Karpfen sind auch viele drin und einige Schleien, ich glaub die Welse fressen die am liebsten. Die grossen fressen übrigens fast nur noch Blesshühner, Enten und kleine Schwäne 
Aale sind einige drin, aber nicht wirklich viele.
Also Problem gibts keins an dem See, das läuft super. Ausser den Forellen (brr) pflanzt sich alles selber fort.
Die Wasserqualität ist super sonst würden die BaFos und die Saiblinge (hab ich vergessen) eingehn.


----------



## guetselman (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Vielen Dank für diesen sehr interessanten Fred, auch an Yoshi, der mit seinen überragenden Totschlagargumenten und seinem Fachwissen etwas Würze reingebracht hat 

Es war und ist sehr nett zu lesen, dass Bf und Angler sich nicht zwangsweise die Köppe einschlagen müssen.
Und ich finds sehr schade A&BF, dass Du so weit entfernt lebst, ich hätte Dir sicherlich sehr gerne mal über die Schulter geschaut bei Deiner Arbeit.#6
So hoffe ich auf den einen oder anderen Folgebeitrag hier im Forum...


----------



## A&BF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Passt also alles auf die These! Sogar das mit den Barschen, da die ja wieder ein anderes Beutespektrum wie die Hechte haben (kleiner Weißfische) und wiederum Beutefische für die Hechte sind. 
Und früher wirds wohl so gewesen sein (wobei das schwer ist, das "so einfach mal" zu beurteilen), dass die wenigen Weißfischnachkommen von den Barschen verputzt wurden und die barsche vorwiegend von den Hechten genommen wurden. klingt für mich irgendwie ganz plausibel. (Mir fällt gerade noch ne Frage dazuein: gabs damals dann große Weißfische?)

So und das ist eben auch wieder ein grund, warum Bf nicht ganz von der Bildfläche verschwinden sollten. Denn durch ne angemessene Bewirtschaftung schafft man es eben, nahezu optimale Erträge hinzubekommen. 

;-))


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Ja du liegst auch da richtig. Es gab grosse Weissfische. Richtige Trümmer von Rotfedern zB, die beissen sogar auf Spinner.
Aber kaum Nachwuchs! Dieses Jahr ist alles voll mit Brut.


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Das mit dem gesteigerten Ertrag bei Abschöpfen der Fische ist interessant. Hab vor ein paar Jahren in Norwegen mit einem Fischer gesprochen der dort im Oggesee auf Sefo gefischt hat und der meinte dass gerade in Abschnitten wo wenig oder garnicht gefischt wird kaum gute Fische gefangen werden sondern dass die kapitalen Fische nur dort auftauchen wo regelmäßig gefischt wird. Gut in Norwegen ist die Dichte an Fischern und Anglern auch eine ganz andere als bei uns.


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Ob das nicht eher so ist dass die Fischer an den Hotpsots fischen und nicht umgekehrt? Was meinste


----------



## A&BF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



guetselman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen sehr interessanten Fred, auch an Yoshi, der mit seinen überragenden Totschlagargumenten und seinem Fachwissen etwas Würze reingebracht hat
> 
> Es war und ist sehr nett zu lesen, dass Bf und Angler sich nicht zwangsweise die Köppe einschlagen müssen.
> Und ich finds sehr schade A&BF, dass Du so weit entfernt lebst, ich hätte Dir sicherlich sehr gerne mal über die Schulter geschaut bei Deiner Arbeit.#6
> So hoffe ich auf den einen oder anderen Folgebeitrag hier im Forum...


 
Das mit dem über die Schulter schauen kann man auch so;-))
Hab mal bei videotube.de nen Film reingestellt, bei dem ich beim Reusenfischen bin. (bei videotube.de als suchbegriff "KALIKO" eingeben!) 

Bei diesem See in dem ich fische ist es der Fall, dass Naturschutz und WSA nen Altrheinarm oberstromig (wie so oft) abgeschnitten haben. Dann haben (der Legende nach wohl) kanadier (- die damals dort stationiert waren - ) sich die Krebse aus der Heimat einfliegen lassen, um mit denen hier zu angeln (die heißen da drüben living Baits und haben viel weichere Schalen als der Kamber). So und nun hatten die wohl zuviel ...
Und die Geschichte endet vorerst so, dass der See seit Jahren überfüllt  ist von den Viechern. Letztes Jahr hab ich auf ne Fläche von 3 ha ca 300 - 400 kg Krebse rausgehauen ... Und sonst ein paar Aale. Weisfischbestand ist mager und kommt auch nicht. Bei der hungrigen Menge an Krebsen ...
Das nenne ich dann sinvolle Korrektur eines Altrheins .. Und dann haben die noch zu allem Überfluss einen Angeschlossenen Baggersee mit ner Furt abgetrennt. Denn der See könnte ja mit zuviel organischem Material belastet werden. Kurzfristig gedacht ne nette Sache langfristig gedacht - ne suboptimale Lösung ... Denn so hätte die Fische im Winter ne Rückzugsmöglichkeit ins tiefe gehabt und im Sommer nen Flachen Altrhein als Kinderstube etc .. Auch wieder ein Beispiel für zuwenig nach gedacht ...

Wer jetzt auch noch sehen will, wie groß die Fische (Welse) sind, die in den Kühlwasserausläufen der Kraftwerke stehen, der kann ja bei videotube beim Suchbegriff "WELSE" eingeben und dann das Filmchen "Killerwelse der Großstadt" auswählen.

Auch dabei viel Spass!


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Oh mein Gott!! Soviele Welse und dann auch noch schöne Dinger dabei.
Wie kommen die denn da rein eigentlich? Durch den Auslauf? Die mögens wohl finster. Krasse Sache.
Was ist mit den Tieren passiert? Menschliche Ernährung oder Tierpark?

Zum Netzfischen kann ich nur sagen: genau so hab ichs mir vorgestellt, da fällt natürlich auch wiedermal auf wie lächerlich unser Verbot des lebenden Köfi und der Terz um den "waidgerechten Umgang" ist. Interessiert hier auch alles keinen. Nicht als Vorwurf gedacht, im Gegenteil.
Von den Krebsen hätte ich jetzt gern ein paar. Die sind lecker


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ob das nicht eher so ist dass die Fischer an den Hotpsots fischen und nicht umgekehrt? Was meinste


 
Klar das denk ich mir auch aber der hat das wirklich so gesagt :" Its good semeone is fishing here, if you dont fish, the fish goes bad" 

Also zumindest DER war überzeugt davon.


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Sorry je länger ich kuck desto mehr fällt mir ein:
kommen da Köder in die Reusen oder laufen die dappigen Krebse da so rein?


----------



## bennie (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

und die welse finden da nahrung?


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



A&BF schrieb:


> Wer jetzt auch noch sehen will, wie groß die Fische (Welse) sind, die in den Kühlwasserausläufen der Kraftwerke stehen, der kann ja bei videotube beim Suchbegriff "WELSE" eingeben und dann das Filmchen "Killerwelse der Großstadt" auswählen.
> 
> Auch dabei viel Spass!



Sieht nach Arbeit aus. Ich musste mal in einem Kraftwerkseinlauf arbeiten. Da waren schwer erträgliche Verhältnisse. Heiss und feucht. 

Aber eigentlich ein schöner Beruf den du hast. Man merkt dir auch an, das du stolz drauf bist. 
Und jetzt wissen wir wo wir die ganzen "Welsjäger" demnächst antreffen. 

Dagegen ist noodling doch gar nichts. 

Petri


----------



## A&BF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Das mit dem gesteigerten Ertrag bei Abschöpfen der Fische ist interessant. Hab vor ein paar Jahren in Norwegen mit einem Fischer gesprochen der dort im Oggesee auf Sefo gefischt hat und der meinte dass gerade in Abschnitten wo wenig oder garnicht gefischt wird kaum gute Fische gefangen werden sondern dass die kapitalen Fische nur dort auftauchen wo regelmäßig gefischt wird. Gut in Norwegen ist die Dichte an Fischern und Anglern auch eine ganz andere als bei uns.


 
Auch wieder ne vorsichtige (und eventuell komplett falsche) Annahme: Da wo sich häufig angler aufhalten ist natürlich ein höheres Futteraufkommen wie an den Stellen wo kein Angler ist. (oder es gibt noch ne andere "unnatürliche" Futterstelle)
So und dann kommen dort auch mehr fische hin. Im nächsten Schritt wird das natürlich ein Hotspot, weil ja die meisten Angler da auch was fangen. Und mit den Hotspotanglern wird auch wieder das Futterangebot größer weil ja mehr Angler auch mehr reinschmeißen. So und dann haben wie großes Futterangebot -> Sogar eventuell ne lokal höhere Produktion und damit Ertrag an der Stelle (das ist aber jetzt sehr gewagt). Auf jeden Fall kommen eben mehr Fische hin, weils ja immer was im Angebot hat. 

Mir fällt gerade das Beispiel mit dem Bootssteg ein. Auch da sieht man ja eigentlich immer mehr Fische als an anderen Stellen. Zum einen Struktur und zum anderen immer mindestens ein Touridepp ,  der brot reinschmeißt, um Enten zu füttern ... Und schon ist die lustige Nahrungskette eröffnet.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

http://www.videotube.de/watch/35996


----------



## A&BF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

da sind wieder ein paar Punkte, die man kommentieren kann:

zuerst zu Wallerschreck: das mit dem Spruch. Den gibts im deutschen auch: der heißt da "Großer Hecht, schlechter Fischer"
(Ist natürlich für Angler und big Fishes blöd, weil man die am Liebsten dran hat, aus der bewirtschaftungssicht gesehen eben anders.

dann zu benny: das haben wir uns auch überlegt. Aber meine Theaorie ist da mittlerweile so: erstens ist das ein optimaler Unterstand, da in der Kammer ja keine Sau angeln kann - also keine Feinde. Und in der Nacht gehen die dann raus in den Rhein und fressen. Außerdem kommt doch Futter auch angeschwommen. Da werden sicherlich auch Aale durch die Strömung angelockt. Doch wenn die in der Kammer ankommen, sind die schon fast gefressen. Und die Strömung in der Verbindungsröhre zum Strom - hab ich mir sagenlassen - darf auch nicht höher sein, wie im Strom selber. Also kein Stress für dei Fische.

Und zu Norbert: ein paar schöne??? das waren 13 Welse mit 430 kg Kampfgewicht und der kleinste -mit Anstand, denn es ging erst wieder mit 1,50 + weiter, war 90 cm !!

Außerdem sind die Plätze der Ausläufe meistens schon belegt. Wenn ich meinen Kollegen aus Phillipsburg spreche oder selbst in Mechtersheim (gegenüber PHI) fische, ... der Auslauf ist Tag und Nacht belegt...;-))

Zu Norbert: ja da ist ein Leitnetz an der Reuse, deshalb brauchst du auch nix in die Reuse machen. Died laufen gegen das Leitnetz und marschieren dann in die Reuse. Wie andere Fische auch.. Sind ja eigentlich auch für Aale gedacht.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Norbert...
was glaubst du warum wir hier immer Wallerbisse während des zanderfischens haben???? BF und ich "teilen" uns das gleiche revier, von Germersheim bis runter zum Otterstädter Altrhein ist meine hausstrecke


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage meinerseits, das Wasser in der Kammer ist aber nicht dauerhaft auf dem niedrigen Stand oder?


----------



## A&BF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

nee, ca 8 mtr. Tiefe.


----------



## NorbertF (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Norbert...
> was glaubst du warum wir hier immer Wallerbisse während des zanderfischens haben???? BF und ich "teilen" uns das gleiche revier, von Germersheim bis runter zum Otterstädter Altrhein ist meine hausstrecke



wann sollte ich dich nochmal besuchen kommen? :m|bigeyes:k


----------



## A&BF (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Sind noch Fragen ungeklärt oder sollen wir den Thread schließen?

falls ja, dann würde sich mein Biologe über Kalikomeldungen am Rhein (oder sogar anderen Flüssen) freuen!

THX
Auf der anderen Seite q:q:q) ... sollen wir noch ein wenig weiter über die Notwendigkeit von Berufsfischern diskutieren?


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Hi Axel , 
Wie gut kennst du dich mit Karpfenaufzuchtgewässern aus?
Wie hoch ist das Idealgewicht der Fische welche der BF bei seinen zB. Herbstzügen haben will? Ab welcher Höhe (Gewicht) ist der Fisch für den BF nicht mehr "interessant"??Wie wirkt sich die hohe Bestandsdichte auf das Wachstum der "Altbestände" aus?

P.s. So lange du die Bestände immer "am Leben hälst" bist du die Notwendigkeit Nr.1 .......*gg*


----------



## A&BF (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

Poahh, das geht über meine derzeitigen Kenntnisse hinaus;-) Der Grund hierfür ist, dass meine Leidenschaft in der Flussfischerei liegt und nicht in der Forellen oder Karpfenzucht. Da unterscheiden sich auch ganz wesentlich die zwei Arten der Berufsfischer. Bei dem einen geht einer ab, wenn er auf Seen oder Flüssen fischt und der Andere bekommt feuchte Augen, wenn die Forellen laichreif werden. Und im Studium konnte ich mich um die Karpfen und Forellenzucht  dank Fächerwahl fein  raushalten ... 

Da ich aber jeden Monat den "Fischer und Teichwirt" bekomme, bei dem es sich (leider) im wesentlichen immer nur um den Karpfen dreht sind da sicherlich ein paar infos rauszubekommen.
(also detaillierte Infos folgen)

Was ich aber im Studium mitgenommen habe, ist, dass ein Femelbetrieb  (mischung der einzelnen Generationen) nicht so produktiv ist, wie die Aufzucht einer einzelnen Generation. Also im Teich nicht junge und Alte mischen. Ich konnte das auch bei einem Bekannten beobachten, der im Schwarzwald zwei Miniteiche mit RB-Forellen hat. Er sagte mir, dass er auch niemals ne kleinere Forelle zu den Alten schmeißen würde, da die vom Wachstum einfach stagnieren würde.

Zu dem Gewicht, ab dem fische für den BF nicht mehr interesant sind  ist folgendes zu sagen: Wenn du ein Gewässer bewirtschaftest, fängst du die Generation, die in der Häufigkeit am meisten vorhanden ist. Das sind meistens die, die eben "eine Maschenweite" über dem Mindestmaß liegen. Deshalb fischen wir hier in RLP und BaWü mit 55 und 60 am häufigsten, da hier auch die Menge der Fische am Häufigsten ist. Zusätzlich stellt man von Zeit zu Zeit Netze mit höherer Maschenweite. So z.B. 80 oder sogar noch höher. Was da reingeht sind dann erwartungsgemäß Fische mit 1 mtr +. Kann sich aber jeder ausmalen, dass alleine auf diese Fische zu fischen (hört sich ziemlich bekloppt an ;-) sehr erfolgversprechend ist, da man hier nur die Spitze der "Bevölkerungverteilung" angeht.  Also ist dies relativ unwirtschaftlich und sollte schon vorher erledigt werden.  Weiter reduzierst du mit Maschnweiten bis 70 cm sehr erfolgreich die Brassen. Und von denen hats in den Rheinnebengewässern und im Rhein mehr als genug (ist ja auch dort in den NG der Leifisch)  
Wenn aber in Reusen oder Kiemennetzen ein Großer Wels oder Karpfen drin sein sollte, wir der natürlich mitgenommen. Wobei du bei Wels weniger Probleme mit dem Absatz hast, als mit Karpfen. Und um die Frage von Norbert zu beantworten: Ja die welse ginger der menschlichen Ernährung zu.

Also Welse ja  - großer weißfisch NO!  Denn keine Sau hierzulande will noch einen Fisch essen, der Gräten hat oder vielleicht sogar moorig schmeckt ... Somit ists mit weißfischen und somit auch den Karpfen schlecht Absatz zu machen....
Un die meisten Lokale die du fragst, ob sie dir Fisch abnehmen sagen immer ja und gleich danach: Zander oder Hecht. Kein Aal. Nach weißfisch wird gar nicht mehr gefragt.  Sogar die Krebse (verkauf ich zu 4,5 das Kilo - wenn sie mal jemand will)  gehen nur ab und zu. Da kommt mal der Spargel dazwischen, dann die Steinpilze .. und  das Pulen der Viecher will man auch auf keinen Fall dem Gast  überlassen. Also einmal 10 kilo gepult und du bekommst die Antwort, nee zuviel Arbeit. Bleiben dann doch nur noch die absoluten Freaks. Und dann. dann killst du halt die viecher fütterst damit deine Aale etc ... 
Und dabei würde man echt was gutes tun für flora und Fauna unter wasser, bei den sch..s viechern weiter aufzuräumen.

Nochmal kurz was zu den Netzen. Früher und sogar heute noch in anderen Regionen war es völlig normal, dass BF Trappnetze gestellt haben. Das waren große Reusen mit weiten Flügeln. Damit konnte man nahezu jegliche Art von Fischen fangen. Der Vorteil von den Netzen war, dass die Tiere sogar lebend an AVe oder andere Abnehmer (Besatz o. Zucht) weitergegeben werden konnten. Heute ist es damit aus die Maus. Sollte ich auf die wahnsinnige Idee kommen z.B. im Mechtersheimer AR oder woanders so ein Teil zu stellen ... das wäre nicht 2 Nächte drin und schon wieder raus oder zerschnitten... Da sind leider die "Wettbewerbsbedenken" macher Angler oder auch der Naturschützer viel zu stark, als dass man nicht mal so ein Netz "Manipulieren" könnte. Immer unterstellt: Nicht alle, aber ein paar sehen es schon so.

Zu dem Idealgewicht werde ich morgen oder die Tage was reinsetzen. Da hats genug Artikel zu den Speisekarpfen. 

So und jetzt geh ich ins Bett!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riesen-Graser in Mechtersheim*

N8 Axel, auch für zu spät um ausführlich darauf zu antworten. Und Danke für die Mühe.


----------

